# I'm a third of the way through the Sil audio collection and I have to say that...



## Glaurung (Apr 18, 2002)

It's just fantastic. I highly recommend it for anyone who loves the book. Right before I go to sleep at nights I put on one of the cd's and, lying down in the darkness, I listen to the awesome feats of elves, gods, and men.


----------



## Grond (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, I am very happy for you. I wish that I could again relive the first time I read each of JRRT's works. It was such a wonderful experience. Enjoy!!


----------

